# Hank / Marmalade tribute



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Marmalade, but happy to see you now have Hank. Great photos of all your gang too!.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss of Marmalade. I hate kidney disease! I lost a cat to that too. 

Welcome to Hank!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

RIP Marmalade. 
Hank looks sweet.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Marmalade...she was a sweetie...and congrats and best wishes with Hank....he looks sweet as well....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Marmalade, I know she is missed. 

Aww, Welcome Hank


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss of Marmalade.


----------

